# I thought I saw it all -- until today



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The call came in as a toilet that would not shut off. (running all the time)
Upon opening the tank lid I found this WTF thing.

The name on it is HydroClean EZ 

Th top blue hose is the refill. The bottom blue hose is the HyrdroClean ??? and washes the bottom of the tank.

Never saw it before anybody care to comment.


----------



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

Its from the box its is to clean ur tank. In my opinion its BS theres only on fill valve and thats the 400 a.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

plumbob78 said:


> Its from the box its is to clean ur tank. In my opinion its BS theres only on fill valve and thats the 400 a.


No, the PRO 400 B kicks the 400a's butt.:thumbsup:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

wal mart must've started carrying them! I've had half a dozen in the last couple weeks where the H.O. tried to put em in and failed, i just put in a fluidmaster and tell em to take it back to wherever they got it.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Fergies has had them on the counter where I'm at for about 2yrs now. They have been trying to dump them now since they have only sold 1 or 2. I haven't had any expierence putting them in. They cost more than the fluidmaster. I think they just have some useless stuff to break on them. Supposedly they are designed by a plumber. Probaly good intentions and good ideas just not necessary


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It's great!! Just what I always wanted!!! Something to blow all the sediment and gunk down the bowl.!!!!!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My dog would not appreciate sediment in the bowl.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Am I supposed to care about the cleanliness of my toilet tanks?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

gimmick, thats all it is.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I always give away free chlorine hockey pucks away to put in your tank. :brows:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Am I supposed to care about the cleanliness of my toilet tanks?


tank cleans the bowl, thats the idea anyway. I've seen the ones that go inline with the tube that dumps into the overflow, and those are a-ok with me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how does that work*

wont that water line under the water level 
actually siphon the water from the bottom of the tank if the water were turned of f in the home???

so if you put one of those blue chlorine tablets in your toilet , this thing could suck it back into the water lines...???

it just dont look right..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

<Larry the cable guy voice> Now that's funny right there I don't care who ya are :laughing:



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I always give away free chlorine hockey pucks away to put in your tank. :brows:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I installed a few cases of those and I wasn't happy with them. For one thing, the base is wider than a fluidmaster and will not fit in many toilets where the hole is tucked to far in the corner or if the tank is tapering. I also had that flow regulating valve for the bowl primer shoot out twice.

The verdict: :thumbdown: :no:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess it would come in handy when the toilet stops up and they start crapping in the tank. Don't laugh its happened to me before along with sink tub and 5 gallon buckets.:whistling2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alan said:


> tank cleans the bowl, thats the idea anyway. I've seen the ones that go inline with the tube that dumps into the overflow, and those are a-ok with me.



Fluidmaster Flush and Sparkle = good

chlorine disks = bad void parts warranty

This lame product = exactly

Have one in our warehouse that I should throw in the trash sometime.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I always give away free chlorine hockey pucks away to put in your tank. :brows:


Do you want check or cash my friend? Keep up the good work.:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The real point of these is to control the amount of water filling the bowl so none is wasted. Eljer is using Hydroright as their OEM dual flush system.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pb*

if i comment on these, i will be put on probation. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with Master Mark that these look like they do not meet the antisiphon codes. I will stick with my Mansfield brass ball cocks.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

bechplumber said:


> Fergies has had them on the counter where I'm at for about 2yrs now. They have been trying to dump them now since they have only sold 1 or 2. I haven't had any expierence putting them in. They cost more than the fluidmaster. I think they just have some useless stuff to break on them. Supposedly they are designed by a plumber. Probaly good intentions and good ideas just not necessary


My supplier had them on the counter for a few months. I don't think they switched many real plumbers away from Fluidmaster. They disappeared finally. I never bought one. Just kept on buying the usual Pro45B units.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate those blue tabs they put in there. Hard to get it off your hands!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yeah when i was a dumb helper and rebuilding some toilets I got it on my hands. my hands looked like I was a smurf. I think it took like a week or so before they were totally white again.




Bill said:


> I hate those blue tabs they put in there. Hard to get it off your hands!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Worst still, flooring guys set toilet in shower to replace tile, I came in, removed toilet from shower onto floor, 4 year old girl flush toilet and blue goo got all over new white grout! (Or should I say light blue grout!)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Those were invented by a plumber from Joliet, or he bought the patents. He quit plumbing to market these. Joliet has very hard water and they are a good idea here.


----------

